#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Engineers Discussion Zone - Ask and resolve queries and so much more.. >  >  Centrifugal pump college project query!!

## xxx007388

hiiiiiiiiii
friends
i have to make a centrifugal pump for my college project.

please told mi how it will be designed?





  Similar Threads: College office Automation project and College result generation project Need project for customer query management system in java Request for query reformulation algorithm project Query related to final year project.. Centrifugal Pumps: Basic Concepts of Operation, Maintenance, and

----------

